

[Book] Algorithmic Game Theory - Anon84
http://www.cambridge.org/journals/nisan/downloads/Nisan_Non-printable.pdf

======
carterschonwald
This is a really nice book, though the topics therein are complicated enough
that each chapter needs thoughtful contemplation to both fully understand and
to spell out some of the details.

A MUST for anyone who wants to run any sort of e-commerce site that does
anything nontrivial, or anything else where you need to set up the incentives
for various parties properly

